# Error code:0xo00000e9,Windows 8 pro



## hiko199 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought the Windows 8 pro for my computer, but every time i try to boot the DVD all i see is the windows 8 symbol and about 10 minuets later i get this error.

There was a problem with a device connected to your PC
An unexpected l/O error has occurred.
Error code:0xo00000e9
This problem can happen when a removable storage device is removed while it's in use or is failing.Properly connecting any removable storage and restarting your PC may fix this problem.

The DVD dose not make it to the setup screen. I have tried unplugging everything from the motherboard. All usb 3.0 devices, all extra hard drives, mouse and key board and even unplugged the graphics card and used the on board graphics with no luck. 

I don't think my DVD writer is bad because i use it all the time, also i can read the files on the windows 8 DVD.

My computer specs:

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i5 3570K @ 3.40GHz 35 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 667MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
BIOSTAR Group TZ77XE3 (SOCKET 0) 28 °C
Graphics
ASUS VH242H ([email protected])
AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner) 37 °C
Hard Drives
112GB SanDisk SDSSDH120GG25 ATA Device (SSD) 30 °C
466GB Western Digital WDC WD5000AAKX-221CA1 ATA Device (SATA) 33 °C
Optical Drives
HP DVD Writer 1260t ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

First did you download & burn the dvd yourself from Microsoft or did you buy a dvd from a supplier
if you downlaoded it, then try to burn the ISO again on the lowest possible speed
I have seen several reports of a dodgy burn that caused it or even a slightly corrupt download ( although taht isn't supposed to happen as the download manager is supposed to verify the download against the file on the server and if they don't match exactly, then it is marked as fail )

The other reason can be that it is detecting the ssd as a removal drive & not a HD


----------



## hiko199 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have an actual Windows 8 disk that was shipped to me, so from a dealer.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

In that case it is very unlikely to be the disc itself
BUT it is just possible that they sent a 32 bit DVD instead of a 64 bit DVD ( by mistake) check that before trying anything else 
Make sure the dvd is stamped as Windows 8 (64 bit or X64) & not Windows 8 or windows 8 ( x32)

is W7 installed on teh SSD or on the WD hard drive

are you trying to upgrade from within windows or from a clean boot
try put the disc in, when it tries to run or you get an alert asking what to do with the disc. cancel it out
shut down & boot from the dvd 

You might have to press F8 at boot up to select the DVD as boot source not the HD or SSD

see if it works that way 

are you intending to do an upgrade of existing W7 version or do a clean install on a separate partition & dual boot W7 & W8


----------



## hiko199 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am installing to a new formatted drive not shown on that list so doing a fresh install. The dvd is stamped with 64 bit, also i tried it on another computer i own and it went into set up just fine. 

I tried to run the dvd with everything discounted only thing connected to the mother board was the dvd drive, still gave the same error. Did the same thing with my windows 7 Dvd and it booted fine, but there was no hard drive connected to see.

Could it be the bios on the motherboard? Not sure if that could stop windows 8 or not.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

all I can think of is try switching the dvd to a different sata channel & see if that works ( assuming it is a sata dvd ) or a diffferent ide channel if an IDE DVD


----------



## hiko199 (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried that as well  no luck. Another website i was reading said 

"then you can disable any on-board chips such as Realtek Hi Def audio, which you can re-enable after W8 installation."

Could that be the problem?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can try it


----------

